# First time going to St Thomas - (end of Nov 2022)  looking for info..



## KS2beach (Feb 8, 2022)

any info on what to expect for weather that time of year? snorkeling good then? 
must go to beaches? best snorkeling excursions? and transportation suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
(staying at Frenchman cove- planning a day trip to St Johns (wanted to spend time at both Westin and Frenchman Cove but couldn't get in to Westin)


----------



## legalfee (Feb 8, 2022)

We've been going to STT for over 10 years usually first week of December but we have been the latter part of November and May. The weather is about the same in the 80's occasional showers. We like Magens Bay and Coki Beach in St Thomas and Trunk Bay in St John. We usually take the car ferry to St John. We rent a car and the last couple of times I've used Dollar / Thrifty. We've taken a few day cruises to BVI but covid has shut them down. I think you can still take the ferry to Tortola. We like Aqua Marine for custom cruises for snorkeling. If you have any questions you can reply or PM me.


----------



## Tia (Feb 9, 2022)

TripAdvisor has forums for the different areas that can be very helpful. Reserve a rental a car for your trip as soon as you know. 

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147400-i171-U_S_Virgin_Islands.html


----------



## legalfee (Feb 16, 2022)

KS2beach said:


> any info on what to expect for weather that time of year? snorkeling good then?
> must go to beaches? best snorkeling excursions? and transportation suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> (staying at Frenchman cove- planning a day trip to St Johns (wanted to spend time at both Westin and Frenchman Cove but couldn't get in to Westin)



One thing I will say about the weather be careful out in the sun. You will burn much more easily than you realize. Also bring water shoes.


----------



## gln60 (Feb 21, 2022)

I would avoid Coki Beach…Its beautiful…but imo…kinda sketchy


----------



## legalfee (Feb 21, 2022)

gln60 said:


> I would avoid Coki Beach…Its beautiful…but imo…kinda sketchy



We've never had any problems there. It can get crowded when the cruise ship day trippers come in which hasn't been the case the last two years


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 15, 2022)

Viator and Trip Advisor can give you some ideas on things to do during your stay.
I think there are now ferries running between the USVI and BVI:









						New Ferry Routes From USVI to BVI
					

New Ferry Routes From USVI to BVI  https://www.caribjournal.com/2022/02/21/usvi-bvi-new-ferry-routes-approved/    The Baths, Virgin Gorda, British Virgin Islands




					tugbbs.com
				





Here is a link about the USVI’s that you may find helpful:




__





						US Virgin Islands
					

From the moment you arrive, you’ll find yourself falling naturally in rhythm with the heartbeat of the U.S. Virgin Islands. Experience our rich culture and storied history, pristine beaches, turquoise waters, natural diversity and smiling, friendly people who can’t wait to warmly welcome you to...




					www.visitusvi.com
				





Some info on the BVI’s:




__





						Paradise Redefined | British Virgin Islands Tourism
					

For centuries, the British Virgin Islands have captivated all who have experienced our incomparable Caribbean beauty, hospitality and splendour.




					www.bvitourism.com


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 16, 2022)

Be careful driving there. You will need a car but the roads are terrible, very hilly and narrow and extremely dark at night. 
Make sure you’re car rental allows for taking it by ferry to St. John’s.

A couple of fun places in St. Johns to check out….














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 16, 2022)

—


----------



## KS2beach (Apr 5, 2022)

gln60 said:


> I would avoid Coki Beach…Its beautiful…but imo…kinda sketchy


thanks for the heads up


----------



## KS2beach (Apr 5, 2022)

Luvtoride said:


> Be careful driving there. You will need a car but the roads are terrible, very hilly and narrow and extremely dark at night.
> Make sure you’re car rental allows for taking it by ferry to St. John’s.
> 
> A couple of fun places in St. Johns to check out….
> ...





Luvtoride said:


> Be careful driving there. You will need a car but the roads are terrible, very hilly and narrow and extremely dark at night.
> Make sure you’re car rental allows for taking it by ferry to St. John’s.
> 
> A couple of fun places in St. Johns to check out….
> ...


Can't wait! Thank you for info on the cars I hadn't thought about it not being allowed to ferry car over


----------



## kcgriffin (Apr 23, 2022)

Folks, St Johns is the largest city, and the capital of the Canadian Providence of Newfoundland.  St John is the most beautiful of the islands of the the USVI.  Please don't get them confused, they are VERY different places.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 23, 2022)

Love St John! We always rent the car from Avis and they have no problem with us taking the car to St John.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Apr 24, 2022)

kcgriffin said:


> Folks, St Johns is the largest city, and the capital of the Canadian Providence of Newfoundland.  St John is the most beautiful of the islands of the the USVI.  Please don't get them confused, they are VERY different places.



Agree.  This is often a pet peeve of locals, so you raise a good point.  Not to be too picky, but it is now officially referred to as the Province of Newfoundland *and Labrador *(bolding mine), and the capital city is St. John's (with an apostrophe). And Saint John (spelled out) is in the Canadian Province of New Brunswick.  

All three are definitely worthy places to visit, and quite different, especially the two Canadian locations when compared to St. John in winter!!!  I'll take the latter, please!  Wherever you are visiting, enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Tia (Apr 27, 2022)

USVI taxi rates going up soon








						Taxicab Commission To Hold Final Town Hall Meetings Before Raising Taxi Rates By 50 Percent
					

Taxicab Commission to Hold Final Town Hall Meetings Before Raising Taxi Rates by 50 Percent




					viconsortium.com


----------

